# Want To Add A Power Jack



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Good day fellow Outbackers, I am planning on adding a power jack for the hitch. I have a 29bhs, what size should I get, and is one brand better than another. Without looking at the label, I think the trailers weight, with all my stuff is around 6000lbs Thank you.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have the Atwood 3500# jack and LOVE it! So will you.

Southwest Wheel Co. has the Atwood for $245.00, plus shipping. That's a good price. It took me about 30 minutes to remove the factory jack and install the Atwood.

I also hooked it up so that when I turn my battery disconnect switch to OFF, the jack power is disconnected, also. This prevents anyone from playing with it while in storage, as well as the possibility of leaving the little light ON and draining the battery.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Me personally i like the Ultra-Fab series -- but I think most goes with ATWOOD's and i have seen some great write ups on Odysey's.

Ultra-Fab Tongue Jack

ATWOOD POWER JACK

I went with the Ultra-Fabs becuase they were cheap and reliable... look -- all you need the jack to do is lift and lower the trailer -- its not rocket science -- so why pay allot more for something you only use a couple fo times during the trip -- plus if your tongue weight is only "X" amount -- why spend allot more getting something that can life a Mac truck .. but thats just me...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Over the years I've read a lot about the power jacks, one thing is don't go cheap. When in doubt get a larger one and spend the extra money. The Barker Deluxe Hi-Power 3500 is a good one.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I went with the Ultra-Fabs becuase they were cheap and reliable... look -- all you need the jack to do is lift and lower the trailer -- its not rocket science -- so why pay allot more for something you only use a couple fo times during the trip -- plus if your tongue weight is only "X" amount -- why spend allot more getting something that can life a Mac truck .. but thats just me...


When I hook up my WD bars, I lift both the trailer tongue AND the rear of my pickup - about 12"-18" of lifting - in order to get the bars on and off easily.

And on our trip back from Florida last summer, we never unhooked the trailer on either of the two nights of camping. We leveled side to side, then used the tongue jack to raise the tongue a couple inches for the front-to-rear leveling. The jack held that weight all night.

Don't go cheap - go with quality. I can vouch for the Atwood lifting heavy loads with no problems.

Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a atwood 3500lbs power jack from http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Atwood-...sspagenameZWDVW $241.42 with shipping. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Atwood 3500!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have the *Atwood 3500* as well and *Love* it! I highly recommend it.









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just had mine replaced (service guy ripped the first one off...long story) with an Atwood 3500.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just had mine replaced (service guy ripped the first one off...long story) with an Atwood 3500.


So what's the story?

I know, I know, valuable posting time wasted


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Just had mine replaced (service guy ripped the first one off...long story) with an Atwood 3500.


So what's the story?

I know, I know, valuable posting time wasted








[/quote]

While I was having some work done (axle flip, scissor jacks, hitch on Outback) at a local shop...they were moving the trailer from one lot to another and the tongue was up high enough when they crossed a steal beam in the lot (used to support fence) and the tongue and jack were bent. They stepped up and called me vs. trying to hide it. Asked which new jack I wanted. The story is a bit longer than that when I tell it around a campfire with a Jack/Coke...but you get the picture.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a quick question about the power jacks...Can they be used manually? My point is, what happens if the jack craps out?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I have a quick question about the power jacks...Can they be used manually? My point is, what happens if the jack craps out?


Yes, they come with a hand crank


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Atwood 3500 it is, Thanks for the help all........and Mr. Walker can sometimes, ok all the time be found around my campfire.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KampinwitKids said:


> Atwood 3500 it is, Thanks for the help all........and Mr. Walker can sometimes, ok all the time be found around my campfire.


For me....Johnnie is like a 2nd cousin.

He is ok to be around for a while, but I perfer to come back to Jack...as he is like a brother to me.

IMHO of course.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have the Barker. No problems yet! I also lift my TT and the rear of my Superduty. Dont have to lift it very high but it sure makes it easy to hookup/unhook.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

As for the manual operation question, I found our Atwood 3500 easier to use manually than the old Armstrong jack that came with the TT, it's never failed but I had to make sure it would work









You won't be disappointed with the Atwood.

Enjoy.

Bill.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, I have a question. Say some clueless female was looking to purchase one of these for her hardworking man. And said female knows that their 23rs is a bit lighter than the 28 and 29 models most other people in this post have. Should said female look for a different jack?

*Said female is hoping hardworking man misses this post...*


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Okay, I have a question. Say some clueless female was looking to purchase one of these for her hardworking man. And said female knows that their 23rs is a bit lighter than the 28 and 29 models most other people in this post have. Should said female look for a different jack?
> 
> *Said female is hoping hardworking man misses this post...*


Said female could consider a slightly smaller jack, but most of the weight it will be lifting is the rear of the vehicle while hooking up the WD bars. I would not go with less than a 3000 lb jack.

We just got an Ultra Fab for Christmas. It seems pretty solid, but I have not had a chance to fully test it. We will be using the camper over the next two weekends, so I will know more about it then. They will be lower cost than the Atwood if that is a concern.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Okay, I have a question. Say some clueless female was looking to purchase one of these for her hardworking man. And said female knows that their 23rs is a bit lighter than the 28 and 29 models most other people in this post have. Should said female look for a different jack?
> 
> *Said female is hoping hardworking man misses this post...*


If said female is not worried about the cost factor, then said female should go ahead and get the larger capacity jack. That way if a larger TT should be purchased in said female and her hardworking man's future you'll already be covered









BTW, I have the Atwood 3500 and love it









Ed


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I went with the Ultra-Fabs becuase they were cheap and reliable... look -- all you need the jack to do is lift and lower the trailer -- its not rocket science -- so why pay allot more for something you only use a couple fo times during the trip -- plus if your tongue weight is only "X" amount -- why spend allot more getting something that can life a Mac truck .. but thats just me...


When I hook up my WD bars, I lift both the trailer tongue AND the rear of my pickup - about 12"-18" of lifting - in order to get the bars on and off easily.

And on our trip back from Florida last summer, we never unhooked the trailer on either of the two nights of camping. We leveled side to side, then used the tongue jack to raise the tongue a couple inches for the front-to-rear leveling. The jack held that weight all night.

Don't go cheap - go with quality. I can vouch for the Atwood lifting heavy loads with no problems.

Mike
[/quote]

X2 with that advice, although I do not lift that high all the time, its good comfort to know it can.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Okay, I have a question. Say some clueless female was looking to purchase one of these for her hardworking man. And said female knows that their 23rs is a bit lighter than the 28 and 29 models most other people in this post have. Should said female look for a different jack?
> 
> *Said female is hoping hardworking man misses this post...*


Since said female and her hard-working man have an Equal-i-zer WD hitch, her hard-working man will need to raise and lower the the rear of his TV enough to easily pull the bars off the L-brackets, which will cause the rear of the TV to be extended quite a bit. I'd recommend the 3500# model. In this particular case, bigger is better. (And you aren't talking about that much price difference.)

And like others said, if there may be a larger trailer in said female and her hard-working man's future, you'll be "good to go." Just replace the electric jack on the old (your current) trailer with the old factory "Armstrong Jack" and install the electric on the new TT. (So don't throw away or give away your factory tongue jack!)

Just my humble opinion.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

He said...she said....









Lets all get the 3500 and call it good.


----------

